# will close or will be closing?



## LINA1975

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

μία βοήθεια παρακαλώ.

Ποιά πρόταση είναι σωστή?

The store will be closing in ten minutes.
                   ή
The store will close in ten minutes.

Ενώ η δεύτερη μου ακούγεται ποιό σωστή γιατί το μαγαζί θα κλείσει (σύντομη πραξη στο μελλον)  ...γιατί ακούω να χρησιμοποιούν την πρώτη? Will be closing (Θα κλείνεi δείχνει μια πράξη στο μέλλον με διάρκεια) (???)

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προταίρων.


----------



## Tassos

Νομίζω ότι αυτή την ερώτηση πρέπει να την κάνεις στο "English Ony" subforum, αλλά θα δοκιμάσω να σου απαντήσω.
Όντως η πρώτη πρόταση ακούγεται πολύ πιο συχνά και σε μένα ακούγεται και πιο λογική. Ο χρόνος είναι Future Continuous. Η θεωρία λέει ότι χρησιμοποιείται: 

1) για μία "interrupted action in the future" (πράξη που θα γίνει στο μέλλον αλλά περιμένουμε κάποια στιγμή να διακοπεί). 
Π.χ. I *will be waiting* for you when your bus _arrives_. (Θα σε περιμένω όταν φτάσει το λεωφορείο σου)

2) για "specific time as an interruption in the future" (συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή η οποία θα διακόψει κάτι στο μέλλον)
Π.χ. Tonight at 6 PM, I *will be eating* dinner. (Σήμερα στις 6 θα τρώω/φάω βραδινό)

3) για παράλληλες πράξεις στο μέλλον
Π.χ. Tonight, they *will be eating* dinner, *discussing* their plans, and *having* a good time. (Απόψε, θα φάνε βραδινό, θα συζητήσουν τα πλάνα τους και θα περάσουν καλά)

Κατ' αρχήν βλέπεις στις περιπτώσεις 2 και 3 ότι δεν υπάρχει ένα-προς-ένα αντιστοιχία μεταξύ το αγγλικού Future Continuous και του ελληνικού Εξακολουθητικού Μέλλοντα.
Το δικό σου παράδειγμα εμπίπτει νομίζω στη περίπτωση 2.


----------



## Crookshanks

Kι εμένα η πρώτη μου φαίνεται πιο σωστή, και νομίζω ότι ένας Αγγλοσάξων θα επέλεγε αυτήν. Τώρα το γιατί ακριβώς... θα επιχειρήσω να δώσω μια εξήγηση αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι η ορθότερη.

The store will be closing in ten minutes: Σε ακριβώς δέκα λεπτά, το μαγαζί θα βρίσκεται στη διαδικασία κλεισίματος. Αναφορικά με το χρονικό αυτό σημείο (τα δέκα λεπτά), η πράξη του κλεισίματος δεν έχει διεκπεραιωθεί ακόμη, θα βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη εκείνη τη στιγμή. Η δεύτερη σου ακούγεται πιο σωστή, επειδή είναι η ακριβής, κατά λέξη μετάφραση του όρου από τα ελληνικά (λέμε ότι το μαγαζί "θα κλείσει" και όχι ότι "θα κλείνει"). 

Mια αναζήτηση στο Google του "the store will close in" βγάζει τη φράση "Blockbuster store will close in May" ([url]http://www.marionstar.com/article/20120323/NEWS01/203230314/Blockbuster-store-will-close-May)[/URL] που σημαίνει ότι το μαγαζί θα κλείσει _για τα καλά_, θα βάλει λουκέτο (καλή ώρα σαν κι εμάς). Βλέπεις επομένως ότι η διαφορά που σε μας γίνεται αντιληπτή από τα συμφραζόμενα, στα αγγλικά αποδίδεται με αυτή τη διαφοροποίηση στη χρήση των χρόνων.


----------



## ireney

Γεια σου LINA! 

Ο λόγος που ακούς το "will be closing" είναι, κατ' εμέ, ο εξής (αν και μπορεί να κάνω λάθος και να είναι αυτό που είπαν οι προηγούμενοι ή κάτι άλλο): Σε 10 λεπτά το μαγαζί θα σταματήσει _μέρος_ της λειτουργίας του αλλά πρώτα θα τελειώσει τις συναλλαγές με τους πελάτες που είναι ήδη μέσα. Αν είσαι στο σούπερ μάρκετ δηλαδή θα πας στο ταμείο, θα πληρώσεις, θα πάρεις τα ψώνια σου και θα φύγεις.


----------



## LINA1975

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!Η απάντησή σου ήταν πολύ κατατοπιστική


----------



## LINA1975

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! Και εμένα μου φαίνεται λογική αυτή η εξήγηση!


----------



## LINA1975

Σωστό μου ακούγεται.Σε ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Live2Learn

I’m going to start out by saying where there seems to be some overlap between English and Greek and then go on to _The store will be closing in 10 minutes_.

_Close_ is a verb of short duration, meaning it is typically something that is done in an instant: _She closed the door_. Other verbs like this are _hit, knock, sneeze, yawn_. This means that using a continuous form in English or an imperfect form in Greek shifts the meaning from *continuous* action to *repeated* action: _Stop hitting me./ Someone is knocking at the door./ I’m sneezing all the time because I’m allergic to cats_. Sneeze. Stop. Sneeze. Stop. Sneeze. Stop. This is why in Greek people tend to say, «Θα ανοί*ξ*ω το φως» more than «θα ανοί*γ*ω το φως». This is also true for English: _I’ll turn on the light _is more frequent than _I’ll be turning on the light_. But I suspect that, given the right situation, it is possible to say, Θα ανοίγω το φως (καθημερινά στις 19:00). Googling, I found the following example:

_Αλλά ακόμα με το ίδιο τηλεχειριστήριο θα ανοίγουν τα παράθυρα, θα κλειδώνουν οι πόρτες, *θα ανοίγουν τα φώτα* και οτιδήποτε άλλο κάνουμε καθημερινά στη *...*_

*And with *_*θα κλείνει*_*:*

_Το κλείσιμο της παραλίας θα γίνεται από 14/5, *θα κλείνει** 21*:00 το βράδυ και θα ανοίγει μετά τις 02:00 το βράδυ._

Now let me turn to _The store will be closing in ten minutes. _Could it be that the store clerk is thinking about the closing hour, say 21:00,and not about the 10 minutes between now and then? If that is the case, then what I’ve said above explains the use of the future continuous here: _The store will be closing at nine o’clock (as it does every day)_.


----------



## Live2Learn

There’s another explanation, though, and this is whereI think Greek and English differ. In English we have several ways of expressing a future event or situation:

We *will eat **out* tonight.
We*’re going to eat out* tonight.
We*’re eating out* tonight.
We*’ll be eating out* tonight.

As a general rule of thumb (not a strict rule by any means!), the simple future with _will _is used for decisions made at the moment of speaking while other ways of expressing the future are used with events that have been planned beforehand.It is often difficult to illustrate this clearly. The best example I can think of at the moment is this: Suppose you are walking home and you see an elderly neighbor struggling to carry two heavy bags of groceries. You feel sorry for the person. Which of the following are you most likely to say?

Here, Mr. Makris, I’ll help you with those.
Here, Mr. Makris, I’m going to help you with those.
Here, Mr. Makris, I’m helping you with those.
Here, Mr. Makris, I’ll be helping you with those.

The first one is the most likely answer because it is a sudden, instinctive decision to offer help. It was not pre-planned.

So, going back to the sentence _The store will be closing in ten minutes_, I would say that the use of *will be closing* implies that the decision to close the store at a certain hour was made some time in the past, not at the moment of speaking. And that is important, I think, because I feel that _The store *will be closing* in ten minutes_ sounds more polite than _The store *will close* in ten minutes _or _The store *closes* in ten minutes_. It’s as if the clerk is saying, “I’m not telling you we’re closing because I don’t like the way you look and I want to get rid of you. It’s just that we close the store every day at nine o’clock. It’s out of my hands. The decision was made a while back, I’m afraid.”

Finally, I want to say that while Ireney’s explanation seems to work for this situation, I don’t think it holds true in other situations:

_I*’ll be attending* my granddaughter’s graduation in June. I wouldn’t miss it for the world!_
_I*’ll be voting* for the incumbent in the next election._
_When I die, I *will be leaving* my estate to the local community._

Each of these implies a decision that has been made before the moment of speaking. It is my intention to do each of these things.

I apologize for the long-winded answer, but this is a complex topic.


----------



## LINA1975

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σου!
Η απάντησή σου με βοήθησε πολύ να καταλάβω την διαφορά!
Thanks again!


----------



## LINA1975

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια!


----------



## lettoula

Very well-explained reply!!


----------

